# Try again. Our system's having some issues right now. Please try again in a few minutes.



## BJGuckian (12 mo ago)

Hello Uber People!

I'm new to Uber and new to this forum! I'm glad I found y'all.

I have been driving for about a month now. I enjoy the job but, getting my money has turned into a nightmare. I'm sure you all know the drill, if you change or update your Bank Account or Cash Out debit card, you're placed on security hold until some nebulous Security Support God verifies you're not trying to steal money from yourself. I get that and I fully support that BUT; I've encountered an issue and have spent about 5 hours, over the past 5 days, trying to get Uber to help; without success -- until today -- when I figured out the problem for them.

I won't bore you with the details but, for the past 5 days, every time I tried to cash out, I would get the error message described in the subject line. It was in the form of a large dialog box with a triangle-encapsulated exclamation point. (see image)










We've tried everything (with Uber Support's help) to resolve the issue. We tried editing the debit card information - with support on the line - and nothing. We've navigated to the Cash Out option through the Wallet page, through the Earnings page, on my computer, on my phone, on ham radio...same error. We've deleted the App and reinstalled and, still, no dice...until today.

I began this post with the idea that someone on here could point me in a right direction and I've been typing this while on hold waiting for an Uber Support Supervisor. When he came on the phone, he was less help than any of the previous Support personnel but, I wouldn't let him terminate the call. I convinced him to try one thing that hadn't been tried before (only because I hadn't thought of it before). Instead of editing the debit card information and re-entering the same information, I updated the debit card information with a different debit card, on a different account. Voila! It worked...even after he tried to convince me it wouldn't.

So, if you're having this issue and have a different bank account with a different debit card, it won't hurt to try.

Now, I'm going to poke around in the forum for some tips of the trade. Oh, and for only having been doing this for a little over 3 weeks, I already have stories to tell.

Thanks for being here.

Burford Guckian


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome to uberpeople.net.


----------



## mikoz (8 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]
I have the same issue here they just unlocked my security hold but same issue on instant cashout If I edit a new account and debit are they going to security hold me again.？


----------

